# Innenminister wollen Internetkriminalität stärker bekämpfen



## Newsfeed (26 Dezember 2009)

Der neue Vorsitzende der Innenministerkonferenz, Hamburgs Innensenator Christoph Ahlhaus (CDU), will das Thema Internetkriminalität ganz oben auf die Prioritätenliste der Länder setzen. In der Hansestadt wird eine Dienststelle Cybercrime eigerichtet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

